# Kris Allen Day, American Idol



## Dean (May 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
 Today was a big day in Conway, Arkansas.  Small town jambed packed with Kris Allen and American Idol  fans.   Full front & back page pictures of Kris in local newspaper, Little Rock concert this morning, 2 concerts and  a parade in Conway honoring him this afternoon.  Do I know him?  My granddaughter and his younger brother are team partners in competion cheerleading for the local university here.  Vote for KRIS!!!      Thanks, Dean


----------



## Dean (May 9, 2009)

Hi Steve,
 You are correct about Conway Twitty being named after the city of Conway, Ark.  The only difference the way we here the story was that he chose the named after he drove through the area.  As for Kris, he is a music leader in his local church and a well thought of young Christian man.  The local Chamber on Commerce wanted to have the concert at the UCA football stadium but American Idol people didn't think the locals would fill it and the concert was held downtown in a small park.  Brother did that make for a massive traffic jamb.  Traffic was backed up for 20 miles on the freeway.  Estimated crowd of over 20,000 on our little city park plus a parade and another concert at the university.  Go KRIS!!    Dean


----------



## glass man (May 9, 2009)

WELL TO BE HONEST I HATE AMERICAN IDOL SHOW CAUSE I LOVE MUSIC SO MUCH ,OVER GLAMOR,BUT WILL TRY TO SNEAK IN A VOTE OR TWO FOR HIM JUST FOR YOU! TROUBLE IS NINA THINKS THE DARK FREAKY HAIR CUT GUY IS GONNA WIN. I KINDA LIKED THE GIRL THAT GOT VOTED OFF LAST WEEK JUST CAUSE SHE DID A DECENT VERSION OF A JANIS JOPLIN SONG.  I WISH THEY WOULD LET PEOPLE IN THE CONTEST UP TO THE AGE OF 100! NOW THAT COULD BE ENTERTAINING! AS IT IS NOW EVERY WEEK IT IS ,RANDY:YOU DA BOMB DAWG,PAULA:SOMETHING SWEET AND SOMETIMES INCOHERENT,THAT IS WHY THEY PUT THE NEW GIRL NEXT TO HER,SIMON:I HAVE HEARD BETTER LOUNGE ACTS ETC. ON AND ON BLA BLA BLA. SIMON HAS THE SAME HAIRCUT AS REGGIE IN THE OLD ARCHIE COMICS. I WISH SOMEBODY WOULD TELL HIM THAT! AND BOY DOES HE KNOW MUSIC! A COUPLE YEARS AGO HE WAS TRYING TO HAWK THREE OPERA SINGERS SINGING POP SONGS!!!! AND HE KNOWS WHATS GOOD OR NOT?  I WANT ERIC CLAPTON,PAUL MCARTNEY,JEFF BECK,JIMMY PAGE, BONNIE BRAMLETT,AREATHA FRANKLIN,AND MORE TO BE THE JUDGES,BUT I WILL DO MY BEST TO GET NINA TO VOTE FOR YOUR GUY CAUSE SHE REALLY CARES AND VOTES LIKE A STAR STRUCK TEENAGER.[]


----------



## Dean (May 13, 2009)

GO KRIS GO!!!   KRIS ALLEN for AMERICAN IDOL from
 Conway, Arkansas


----------



## Dean (May 14, 2009)

"Cris who?"   KRIS is Who!!!!   ALLEN



> looks like a sorry sack of monkey flingings to me. peckerwood couldn't sing his way out of a good beatin





> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Looks to me like you were standing before a mirror.   Dean
> Go Lobby Go!


----------



## glass man (May 14, 2009)

WELL DEAN YOUR BOY IS GOING TO THE BIG SHOW!HEY HE WINS AT THIS POINT EVEN IF HE LOSES! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 16, 2009)

I gotta say, Adam Lambert is my guy... no offense to Kris Allen, but Adam Lambert is the best talent they have ever had on that show. Loved his Led Zep!

 Kate


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

YES AMERICAN IDOL HAS GIVEN US SOME OF THE BEST TALENT SINCE THE ARTHUR GODFREY TALENT SHOW! IF YOU KNOW THIS REFERENCE......WELL[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 16, 2009)

I only watched the beginning of A.I this year.Its the best part, where all the rejects try to sing and wanna kill Simon.[]


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

SAME THANG THEY SAID BOUT ELVIS, LOBES AND TILL THIS DAY YOU MAY SEE HIM AT A COUNTY FAIR! HEY I CAN PLAY GUITAR AND WOULD LOVE TO MAKE A FEW BUCKS PLAYING.....? ANYWHERE? YEAH THIS BOY MAY HAVE ONLY 1 OR 2 YEARS IN HIM ,BUT DANG THESE DAYS AFTER GETTING OFF THIS SHOW THEY DO GREAT EVEN IN THE TOP TEN! GEEZ IT AIN'T BOUT PAYING DUES ANY MORE LIKE THE GREATS USED TO HAVE TO DO. DANG YOU MAKE BIG BUCKS JUST FOR SINGING TO THREE "MUSIC" SCUSE ME "FOUR"NOW MUSIC "CRITICS [I USE THAT TERM VERY LIGHTLY] AND "AMERICA" FOR A FEW MONTHS! I WOULD LOVE TO GO BACK AND GET ELVIS OR WHO EVER,NOBODY KNOWS THEM AT THIS POINT AND SEE IF THE PERSON WOULD MAKE IT! CAN'T PUT IN ANY GROUPS AS IT IS ABOUT 1-ONE AMERICAN IDOL!THANK THE LORD THIS SHOW AND THIS WAY OF FINDING THE NEXT GREAT "SINGER"? TALENT? WAS NOT BIG IN THE SIXTIES TO MAKE SOME MUSIC SUITS RICHER ,USE THE POOR PERSON[NOTHING NEW THERE CEPT PEOPLE USED NOT MAKE NOTHING OR LITTLE.] SAY BYE AND DRAG ON THE NEXT"IDOL" NEXT YEAR. HEY IT IS WHAT IT IS AND IF KRIS MAKES IT BIG...WELL THAT IS FINE....CAUSE IF 6 TURNS OUT TO BE..... ETC.


----------



## Dean (May 16, 2009)

Hey loco lobey,_e:

_"quote"  all I'm saying apostate dean is the religious ferver should be confined to one thread, and you know which one that is. "quote"

 Self-incrimination can be hell, can't it lobo? 

 Not only your reputation precedes you but your ignorance also!  Cris who?   His name is Kris.  He's already happily married.  He is the music minister for a large local church.  He does this just for the fun of it.  He has more respect that you'll ever receive.  All you ever do is lower yours.  Dean


----------



## glass man (May 16, 2009)

FRUIT LOOPS AIN'T FINE DINING?[] THEY ARE DOWN SOUTH FRIED IN LARD! MAN,LARD MAKES ANYTHANG TASTE GOOD![&:] NO I SAID FROM THE BEGINNING I DON'T LIKE IDOL,BUT NINA DOES AND THATS OKEY,I DO SOMEN ELSE WHILE IT IS ON OR MAKE SNIDE REMARKS BOUT IT.  I JUST HOPE DEAN'S GUY WINS IF IT MATTERS,OR NINA'S CHOICE OF WHOEVER THE PERSON IS. I GO LISTEN TO MY OLD RECORD COLLECTION IF I WANT TO LISTEN TO STUFF I REALLY LOVE AND MAN I GOT PLENTY OF IT! STUFF I COULDN'T AFFORD AS A KID! BUT VINYL BECAME WORTHLESS TO MANY AND I GOT EM FOR 25 CENTS TO A BUCK! MOST I EVER GAVE WAS $30 FOR THE ALBUM FROM GEORGE HARRISON OF ALL THINGS MUST PASS. THAT INCLUDES A THREE RECORD SET,THE BOOKLET AND ALMOST PERFECT COVER! WOW! YEP EVERY THING MUST PASS AND THAT INCLUDES IDOL AND US. [&:]JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

DEAN,

 KRIS ALLEN
 GOOD LUCK []

 STAR


----------



## Stardust (May 18, 2009)

Dean my dear friend just checked out your KRIS ALLEN he has my vote!


----------



## Angelpeace (May 19, 2009)

Dean, I know both of these preformers are going to succeed beyond their wildest dreams, but I really would like to see Kris win. I alway vote hot and heavy for as long as I can get through so I'll be putting all my votes in his corner. I really think we are in for an interesting show tonight.
Peace


----------



## Wilkie (May 19, 2009)

Yep, Kris is a pretty cool kid, nice guy and a great voice.  Talent?  Hell yeah, I wish I could sing like that.  I enjoyed last week, watching the home town party.  Seeing him and his dad embrace like that brought a tear to my eye[].  (yep, I have a sensative side, go ahead Lobey, I know you got something negative to say)  Tonight he is facing off with Adam Lambert!  He's a freak but man that boy does have talent, and Kris may not make it!  Adam just needs to learn how to tone it down, he likes to show off the high range in his voice and he does it in almost every song he does.


----------



## Wilkie (May 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> Talent and the American Idol show couldn't have less to do with each other. *Now I don't know who this Cris person is and I don't know what he does to make a living* but I think we can all agree including you Dean that he's just a sack of meat. Five years from now he wont exist, rwo if he's lucky. More than likely he's a poof ( not that there's anything wrong with that) and he'll end up marrying that other redheaded freak who won a few years ago. Where;s he by the way? Doing county fairs if he's lucky[]


 There he goes again, this time he admits he doesn't know anything about the subject matter, yet there he goes (or she, or it?? his profile picture and his name don't match up, althought his name does say something about who he is)


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 20, 2009)

It may not be in the popular opinion,but Adam Lambert couldn't carry Kris Allen's lunch.


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2009)

CALDIG2:YOUR OPINION ON THIS IS BOUT AS POPULAR AS ANY OTHER AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED ON THIS SUBJECT! IF YOU THINK ADAM AIN'T WORTHY TO CARRY A LUNCH OF KRIS THEN SO BE IT! I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT WAS IN HIS LUNCH! MIGHT BE GOOD![&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2009)

OKEY:WHO YALL FOR ADAM OR CRIS? OR THE BOX JAY IS ROLLING DOWN THE AISLE? AS I SPEAK THEY IS DOING A KISS SONG,IT WAS BETH NOW IS I WANNA ROCK AND....                                                                    AAAAAWWWW MOMA CAN THIS REALLY BE THE END?????????????  WHEW I THINK I AM TO OLD FOR THIS KINDA STUFF ANY MORE.   OR SOMEN. ANY BODY REMEMBER LARWENCE WELK? MAN I COULD USE BOUT A GALLON OF GERITOL! NOW I AM OLD ENOUGH TO NEED IT IT IS GONE........NOW THEY SANGING BADLY TO THE GREAT SANTANA....TOLD THAT BOY TO STAY AWAY FROM THEM CROSSROADS! GUESS WHERE THERE IS MONEY TO BE MADE IT IS THE SAME OLE SAME OLE! BEEN THAT WAY ALL MY LIFE! SO LONG AND GOODBY! JAMIE[&:]


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2009)

UPDATE:ROD STEWARD JUST SANG :MAGGIE MAY!!! MY LATE GREAT BROTHER SAID THEY USED TO USE THAT ALBUM FOR A FRISBEE IN COLLEGE. RYAN SEACREAST SAID HE WAS ROCK ROYALTY! [NOT MY BRO. BUT ROD,I GIVE THE VOTE TO MY BROTHER THOUGH!] WELL WHO COULD ARGUE WITH THAT?[&:]


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2009)

NOW CHRIS AND ADAM ARE HAVING A QUEEN SING OFF! "WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD" ! WOW!!!!! MAN ,CAN YOU GUESS WHAT I AM FEELING AFTER THAT? OR THINKING? [&:] THIS IS TORTURE! ITS OK ! THE LORD IS GONNA COME AND GET ME SOON![]  PLEASE!!!!


----------



## glass man (May 20, 2009)

RYAN HAS JUST GOT THE VOTE ,HOLD ON!!!!!!!!! 100,000,000 ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS KRIS ALLEN! WELL DEAN,YOU BELIEVE IN MIRICLES NOW?????????????????? COOL,GLAD FOR YOUR GUY!!!! I AM VERY HOMETEAM TOO!!!!  JAMIE


----------



## Wilkie (May 20, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> OKEY:WHO YALL FOR ADAM OR CRIS? OR THE BOX JAY IS ROLLING DOWN THE AISLE? AS I SPEAK THEY IS DOING A KISS SONG,IT WAS BETH NOW IS I WANNA ROCK AND....Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â  AAAAAWWWW MOMA CAN THIS REALLY BE THE END?????????????Â  WHEW I THINK I AM TO OLD FOR THIS KINDA STUFF ANY MORE.Â Â Â OR SOMEN. ANY BODY REMEMBER LARWENCE WELK? MAN I COULD USE BOUT A GALLON OF GERITOL! NOW I AM OLD ENOUGH TO NEED IT IT IS GONE........NOW THEY SANGING BADLY TO THE GREAT SANTANA....TOLD THAT BOY TO STAY AWAY FROM THEM CROSSROADS! GUESS WHERE THERE IS MONEY TO BE MADE IT IS THE SAME OLE SAME OLE! BEEN THAT WAY ALL MY LIFE! SO LONG AND GOODBY! JAMIE[&:]


 Jamie, I have a lot of fond memories of the family sitting down once a week to watch Lawrence Welk.  That was a good show considering he didn't exactly rock.  Love Santana too, and Kiss, etc. etc.


----------



## Trying not to break it (May 20, 2009)

great for kris allen,  got my votes in.  what a singer.   rhona


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

LMTO!!!!  I can't stop laughing.  How do you make the tradmark symbol next to something?  I am trademarking LMTO.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## RedGinger (May 20, 2009)

I always liked Aerosmith.  One of them was from near Lake Winepesaukee, right?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4327HSXY56k 

 That was the one time Jodie Foster lip-synched the Chipmunks!!!


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

?  I can't get youtube, so I don't get it.


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

I also don't get NBC, CBS, Fox, Etc., so I didn't see the show.  Joe thinks everything I say came from the Oxygen channel[8|]  It didn't!


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

[align=center]*What a Doll that Kris Allen!*[/align][align=center]*What a Great Winner Tonight!*[/align]


----------



## RedGinger (May 21, 2009)

Congrats to the winner, I haven't heard him sing, but from watching "The Soup", the other guy had some pipes on him.


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

I STILL NEED A GERITOL CONNECTION! HARD TO GET! AND A...1 AND A.....2 AND A....3.


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mtUQtbNOaPA[/align] [/align]THEY ALL WORKED HARD AND YES WE HAD A GREAT GUY 
 FROM BOSTON WHO ROOMED WITH KRIS.
 LAURA THIS WILL TAKE YOU TO KRIS AND SOME OF HIS 
 SONGS.
 HE HAS A LOT OF WORK AHEAD OF HIM.
 BLESSINGS AND LOVE TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY TONIGHT!
 STAR


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

WASN'T THEY A GROUP FROM BOSTON NAMED.........................BOSTON? MY FAV. WAS THE STANDELLS CALLED "DIRTY WATER"!   DOWN BY THE WATER WAS MUGGERS,LOVERS AND THIEVES! MY COUSIN USED TO SWEAR MUGGERS WAS A NAME THAT RYMED WITH THAT! "O...BOSTON YOU MY HOME"!!!! RED NECKS ROUND HERE LOVED THAT SONG AND I DO TOO![]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (May 21, 2009)

I rest my case.[8D]


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

AND MAY IT REST IN PEACE.


----------



## cordilleran (May 21, 2009)

We do the Chicken Dance in Nort Dakota!


----------



## Dean (May 21, 2009)

Hello from Conway,
 Regardless of some opinions I proud to say I know Kris and I'm proud of him and Conway, ARKANSAS.    Dean


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

Dean,
 I'm so proud that your my friend also. [] I WISH KRIS GOOD LUCK IN THE YEARS AHEAD!
 BLESSINGS ALWAYS!
 star!


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cordilleran
> 
> We do the Chicken Dance in Nort Dakota!


  THE OLE CHICKEN DANCE! WE USED TO A VERSION OF THAT DOWN HERE WHEN KFC WAS JUST STARTING OUT AND IT WAS CALLED KENTUCKY FRIED CHICKEN! RARE WE GOT TO EAT OUT![] WE USED TO DO THAT CHICKEN DANCE IN THE PARKING LOT,WHERE THERE WAS A HO-DOWN EVERY TUES. AFTERNOON AND LATE NIGHTS ON FRIDYS! WE HAD CHICKEN FIGHTS AND THE CHICKEN THAT LOST ,BECAME "DO YOU WANT THE GIZZARD OR A WING"! THAT WAS WHEN KFC SERVED IT FRESH! PRECIOUS MEMORIES! SORRY BRO. CHARLIE MAN,DON'T BE OFFENDED "ALICE" IS SAFE DOWN HERE THESE DAYS! [] I AIN'T SURE KFC EVEN SELLS CHICKEN ANY MORE.


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

DEAN :GLAD KRIS WON! NINA VOTED NONE STOP FOR AS LONG AS IT LASTED! I JUST HOPE HE DON'T QUIT HIS DAY JOB AND I DON'T MEAN THAT THE WAY IT MAY SOUND. I JUST HOPE HE DON'T GET SO BUSY WITH THIS STUFF,HE QUITS BEING A MINISTER TO THE YOUTH! THAT IS WAY MORE NEEDED THEN BEING AN "IDOL"! COURSE THIS MAY BE A VEHICLE WHERE HE CAN REACH EVEN MORE KIDS! I PRAY SO! GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY! JAMIE


----------



## Stardust (May 21, 2009)

jamie, GOD works in special ways. I got goose bumps all over when KRIS WON. It was like a lighting bolt went through me, that he has work to be done on the road. for GOD. "Where we are, is where we are supposed to be right now." I belive he's been chosen for a reason. We'll just have to see what GOD has in store for this wonderful, talented, young man. I know he was shocked himself when the announcement was made and he said that the other man deserved it. These things don't just happen, it was decided a long time ago. I was reading some articles about him while I was in the hospital. I never would have known about him if it wasn't for our forum friend Dean.

 I'm so glad he did, so now I can follow this wonderful upstanding, young man, who loves the Lord as well. 
 Blessings and love,
 star


----------



## sloughduck (May 21, 2009)

Please turn off the bubble machine


----------



## sloughduck (May 21, 2009)

> Jamie, I have a lot of fond memories of the family sitting down once a week to watch Lawrence Welk. That was a good show considering he didn't exactly rock. Love Santana too, and Kiss, etc. etc.





> ORIGINAL: Wilkie
> 
> 
> Tim, Hows the bottle cleaning going? Do you have a Mellin's Food free sample and a Holbrook & Co. Sample ?Just found these 2 in a box in storage.I watched AI for this season,love the auditions.Didn't watch the Kris and Adam sing off cause I thought Adam was going to win,couldn't stomach the guy,even though he did have talent.I liked Danny Gorky,when he was voted off lost all interest in the show. One of my all time favorite songs was "Watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow" by Frank Zappa. I know bizarre lyrics ,but many were socially redeeming.but I like all types of music except rap,can't stand it,it assults my sensibilities.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

The other guy Lambert is going to make the big bucks and be thebig  star Kris will be forgotten like Ruben sta sta sders how ever ya spell it.
  Lambert will make it big like Chris Dougherty watch and see.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Reuben the best?? No way Who do you hear on the radio the most out of the guys.Chris Doultrey.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

Kelly clarkston? or the country gal Underwood?


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

YEP,UNDERWOOD IS THE ONE SEEMS TO HAVE DONE THE BEST,BUT I DON'T FOLLOW ANY OF THESE PEOPLE'S CAREERS,SO I AIN'T SURE. ALL SEEMS TOO MANUFACTURED,BUT THAT AIN'T NEW. MONKEES,ARCHIES[[]] ON AND ON. I LIKED THE YOUNG GREY HAIRED GUY FROM....? SEASON. HE SANG SOME GREAT SOUL,BUT WHO ,BUT A FEW OF US DIGS SOUL MUSIC ANYMORE? HE WENT OVER LIKE A LED BALLON.[THIS TERM IS WHY ZEP. GOT THEY NAME CAUSE SOMEBODY SAID THESE GUYS WOULD GO OVER LIKE A ....] HARD TIMES FOR "SOUL" SURVIVORS! DANG I MISS MUSIC! I GUESS THOUGH ALL FEEL LIKE THE MUSIC OF THEIR TIME IS THE BEST. ME,THE 60S AND EARLY 70S FORE GLAM AND TRANSGENDER [BOWIE] CAME ON THE SCENE. COURSE SEEMS LIKE A LOT OF YOUNGER PEOPLE LOVE THE 60S /70S MUSIC BEST TOO! BEEN WAITING AND THINKING EACH SUCEEDIND DECADE "GREAT" MUSIC WILL COME BACK. NOW ALWAYS THERE IS A LITTLE DECENT MUSIC EVEN DURING THE DISCO YEARS,70S,NEW WAVE,BIG HAIR BANDS,PUNK 70S /80S,GRUNDGE 90S AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO CALL IT 2000 TO NOW.GUESS LENNON WAS RIGHT WHEN HE SANG "THE DREAM IS OVER". I JUST DON'T THINK THERE WILL COME A TIME WHEN MUSIC WILL BE AS GOOD TO ME AS 60S /70S WAS. I ALWAYS TAKE A "HIT"SONG FROM NOW AND THINK "WOULD THIS HAVE MADE IT BACK THEN"? MOSTLY NO,NO ,NO. I ALSO TAKE SONGS FROM BACK THEN AND THINK "WOULD THIS SONG MAKE IT NOW"? MOSTLY YES,YES,YES,HECK YEAH! OH WELL! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 21, 2009)

[/quote]

 He has definately made it to where he wants to be.
 [/quote]

   True,he is set for life im sure.


----------



## glass man (May 21, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   THAT IS RIGHT! BEEN ALONG TIME SINCE I.....READ HAMMER OF THE GODS.  GOT A FRIEND I AIN'T SEEN SINCE THE 80S [MOVED AWAY FROM HERE] WENT TO THE 1ST ATL POP FESTIVAL IN 69 JUNE ,BEFORE WOODSTOCK. [STILL KINDA TICKED HE DID NOT ASK ME TO GO] 1ST BIG GIG OF LED AND GRANDFUNK. MY FRIEND SAID HE SARTED A STANDING OVATION FOR LED ZEP.


----------



## glass man (May 22, 2009)

> Rap is to music like Ebonics is to the English language...useless.


   UNLESS YOU HAPPEN TO BE A BLACK HUMAN IN SOME PARTS OF AMERICA. JAMIE


----------



## cordilleran (May 22, 2009)

ARE YOU LIVING IN A TIME WARP? Baby, weeze the new brunettes!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2009)

Dam lobe if that made it think about where I might be headed! Peace![8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 22, 2009)

Now that is FUNNY S....T You just gave me a brain storm []


----------



## glass man (May 22, 2009)

ANY BODY EVER SEE THE MOVIE"MALIBU'S MOST WANTED"? NO I DON'T LIKE RAP ,BUT LIKE SLY ONCE SAID DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS. I KINDA LIKE "GIN AND JUIECE". DON'T REALLY KNOW WHY. YEP I DO LOVE THE SONG "JUST A FRIEND " LOBES . IF MARKIE HAD SANG THAT TO THE JUDGES ON A.I. AND NO BODY HAD HEARD OF HIM OR THE SONG BEFORE ,THEY WOULDA GIVEN HIM THE BOOT. SAME FOR BOB DYLAN. AIN'T COMPARING THE TWO,JUST SHOWS WHAT THE "MUSIC EXPERTS "ON IDOL KNOW OR DON'T KNOW.   RICK WHAT YOU UP TO NOW?[8D] CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT! I AM A WIGGER FOREVER! LOVE MY WIG BROS. AND SIS! HEY THE GROUP BOSTON DID COME FROM BOSTON DID THEY? THE STANDELL"S "DIRTY WATER" SHOULD BE PLAYED AT ALL RED SOX GAMES LOBY![] O BOSTON YOUR MY HOME!


----------



## cordilleran (May 23, 2009)

Gotta be careful for upsetting the genteel set.


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2009)

I AM ALL FOR NOT UPSETTING ANY BODY ANY TIME!!! I DO MY BEST TO KEEP THE APPLE CART UPRIGHT,BY WHAT EVER MEANS I CAN! IN FACT THAT WAS MY POINT EARLIER WITH THE "W" WORD,IF SOME ONE IS CALLED THAT, THEN CALL ME THAT TOO! I TRY TO TAKE A PEJORATIVE TERM AND TURN IT INTO SOMETHING POSITIVE IF I CAN.LIVING IN THE SOUTH  U. S. A. I HAVE HEARD DEROGATORY NAMES FOR MY FELLOW HUMANS ALL MY LIFE AND HATE THEM! I AM CERTAIN IT JUST AIN'T HERE THOUGH."ALL YOU NEED IS LOVE" STILL RINGS TRUE WITH ME,BUT IS SO HARD TO DO SOMETIME,BUT GOTTA "KEEP ON PUSHING" ,AS THE LATE GREAT CURTIS MAYFIELD ONCE SANG![&:] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 27, 2009)

Yeah - He's hideous! What metal all over his face?[8|] I think his ears are gauged, but that's about it. I love Adam! I have nothing against Kris - both will have successful careers, I'm sure.


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 27, 2009)

OK - He usually looks more like this, but I just don't find him scary at all.


----------



## pyshodoodle (May 27, 2009)

Just givin' ya a little bit of a hard time! I often suffer from foot in mouth myself. Easier for me to control on the computer than in real life![8|]


----------

